# 93 Sentra XE Speaker help!!!!



## Doctazulu (Jul 23, 2004)

Sup Nissan Nation,

Does anyone know how to remove speakers from a 93 sentra?? I tried doing it today by prying off the speaker cover but was unable to do so. I looked @ the speaker from the trunk but could not find a way. Please leave some input...my speakers are blown and I desperate need to listen to some tunes on the way to work.

Also would you happen to know the size of my front and rear speakers??

Thank you,
Doctazulu


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

to take out the front speakers you need to take off the door panel and there are just 3 screws to unscrew

to take out the rears, you need to remove the rear deck, and there are 4 screws to unscrew


----------

